
Oden – A New Programming Language - caspervonb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMCkT-uASaE
======
jack9
I rather enjoyed this for awhile, although a bit repetitive and long-winded at
times. He did mention it was rushed.

Decades later, I'm surprised that languages aren't changing to make
programming less boilerplate and more convenient; eg nested comments, single
type multi-var declarations and assignments. As a matter of interest, he
generates a compile error in a small function at ~51:05 in his own language.

He doesn't think memory safety is important (13:25 "I don't give a flying
toss...") but is going to be adding the runtime bounds checking (~56:50 "It's
not hard to add...") in the future for arrays only? This is probably a good
idea, since he thinks Rust is overly careful.

At about the hour mark, before his enthusiastic "clever pointer tricks"
segment, I checked out. I'll see if this goes anywhere after he's made some
tougher tradeoffs.

------
caspervonb
Ups, just realized I messed up on the title. It's working name is Odin, Oden
is the one written in Go... ;-)

